#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  Help Deciphering?

## CianWaya

A friend of mine sent me a paper with a bunch of different symbols that her friend had a dream about and drew. We have figured out 2 of them so far, but I have no idea where to start with the rest of them. The circle at the bottom is one from the Greater Key of Solomon, it is the Third Pentacle of Venus. The cross with an upside down "U" is either the Japanese symbol for Chi or Blood, or, according to John Dee's "The Heiroglyphic Monad" is a symbol for Jupiter.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Most of them look like something out of Harry Potter or a Video game. I teach Alchemy and work with the monad, while it is close to the symbol of Jupiter it isn't, it is more like unconscious doodling.

----------


## Emma

yes i have doodle myself and have come close to signs i had viewed but forgot a bout.

----------


## CianWaya

Thank you for your suggestions. As far as the doodling idea goes, how could he have drawn a perfect pentacle with perfect Hebrew? I understand the fact that he could just be messing with us but he does not even believe in the supernatural. And for the compass idea, can elaborate a bit more please? Thank you again for your time and effort.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Some would say it is a past life recall, others would say you had seen this without realizing it and now brought it to life, still another is it was always in your subconscious and something triggered it.

----------


## zero

the one with hebrew is too mangled for instans the top word the first looks like ayin, the second looks like it could be samek, mem, probably mem though, then lamed, yodh, aleph, the last I am not sure as well could be a kaph, or maybe a lamed. the other three are even worse. as for the inside it looks like a style ive seen before just don't remember where yet I think the symbols are reminiscent of alchemy, though they are not known symbols that I know of. If I find more I will post my findings.

----------


## CianWaya

> the one with hebrew is too mangled for instans the top word the first looks like ayin, the second looks like it could be samek, mem, probably mem though, then lamed, yodh, aleph, the last I am not sure as well could be a kaph, or maybe a lamed. the other three are even worse. as for the inside it looks like a style ive seen before just don't remember where yet I think the symbols are reminiscent of alchemy, though they are not known symbols that I know of. If I find more I will post my findings.


The symbol is the third pentacle of Venus from the Greater Key of Solomon.

----------


## zero

oh found it thanks, but it says saturn



Figure 13. The Third Pentacle of Saturn. Ã¢â¬â This should be made within the
Magical Circle, and it is good for use at night when thou invokest the Spirits of the
nature of Saturn.

----------


## Kenaz

ok one appears 2 b a rose, a symbol of love and fertality, there is a swaztca a good luck symbol but it has 4 runes around it they appear to b teiwaz, named after the god of storms i beleave, a warriors rune it symbolizes ethusasm and motavation, magickally its a symbol for victory, one appears to possibley be be ehwaz or possibly uruz ehwaz is used magickly to create bonds and such while uruz symbolizes inner strength magickally is used for sexual potencey and strenthen will. and the last appears to be wunjo it symbolizes joy and pleasure and magickally it can used in love magicks. 

one seems to be another rune eihwaz but it seems to be reversed and a line throught it, it cause possibley mean weakness short life or the begining of a new life.

and lastly one is a symbol of a high demon used in some high ,agick rituals of somming though for the life of me i cnt remember which one.

correct me if im wrong on any of these thanx )0(

----------


## cat5

IMG00561.jpg picture by angelicbeautynine - Photobucket

I need help decipering these? Can anyone help me?
 :Confused:

----------

